# New to HGVC!



## chrismsa (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi,
I'm a new member here in this forum.  I just signed up for the TUG today too.  My friends and I went to FL last week and bought the Las Palmeras (LP) HGVC timeshare there.  We paid about 24K for 2BR, 5,000 club points, about 1,500 MFs , and they give us 8,600 bonus points.  After coming back, I found this site and read some articles and forums.  Today, I just mailed out the letter of rescission with registered mail.  I think I made the right decision but who knows.  My friends are still thinking this is the good deal since the location is good and the suites are being built and will be finished next summer.  They contacted the salesperson and below is the answer.
"_It may be true that the resell is cheaper but could be with various reasons.  The previous owner may not pay the maintenance fees for many years.  With the resell site, new owners can only use HGVC resorts and cannot use HGV affiliates/partners such as RCI.  In order for the new owner to use, he/she must pay about $5k-$6k to use the partners.  HGV always buy back good units that hold value.  The reasons HGV decides not to buy back may be due to older timeshare programs or units that owe too much maintenance fees or not an ideal locations.  HGV uses the maintenance fees, reserve portions, to renovate rooms and furniture.  Resell sites cannot convert club points to HHonor.  If club points are not used, then you lose them.  No blockout dates with HGV and can be used any weeks during the year.  The contract may say week # but only for assigning the deed.  The value of the new program has always been going up.  The unit would hold its value and HGV would definitely buy back at FMV."
_
Can anyone please give me any advice?  What should I do?  Is there any better option?  I like to stay with Hilton or HGVC.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 2, 2018)

Rescind!  And buy from a broker.  They know what gets thru ROFR.
I own 5000 points in Orlando in gold season which I think is what you bought and paid $3,000.
I use RCI and have stayed at the affiliates without a problem.
They are lying.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 2, 2018)

congrats on finding TUG in time to rescind and save $24k!  you certainly can get FAR more for your 24k buying resale, or conversely get those points far cheaper if that is the package you choose (it likely wont be after other hgvc owners chime in).

also congrats on not only being our first rescission of 2018, but helping us cross over the 9 MILLION DOLLAR mark in confirmed rescissions on the TUG forums!


----------



## RJones (Jan 2, 2018)

Off to the resale market you go...


----------



## Blues (Jan 2, 2018)

If it were me, I'd try to track down the name of the lying agent and turn him/her in.  I would hope s/he would be in big trouble with HGVC.

Resale:
Maint fees - same
Use of HGVC and affiliated resorts - same
Conversion to HHonors - same
Date restrictions - none, same

As stated many times here, the *only *difference between a developer purchase and resale purchase is that the latter is not eligible for Elite status.  This is nowhere near enough benefit to justify the major difference in price.

P.S. you should be able to purchase a 5000 point, 2BR gold unit for less than $3K.


----------



## Arimaas (Jan 2, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Hi,
> I'm a new member here in this forum.  I just signed up for the TUG today too.  My friends and I went to FL last week and bought the Las Palmeras (LP) HGVC timeshare there.  We paid about 24K for 2BR, 5,000 club points, about 1,500 MFs , and they give us 8,600 bonus points.  After coming back, I found this site and read some articles and forums.  Today, I just mailed out the letter of rescission with registered mail.  I think I made the right decision but who knows.  My friends are still thinking this is the good deal since the location is good and the suites are being built and will be finished next summer.  They contacted the salesperson and below is the answer.
> "_It may be true that the resell is cheaper but could be with various reasons.  The previous owner may not pay the maintenance fees for many years.  With the resell site, new owners can only use HGVC resorts and cannot use HGV affiliates/partners such as RCI.  In order for the new owner to use, he/she must pay about $5k-$6k to use the partners.  HGV always buy back good units that hold value.  The reasons HGV decides not to buy back may be due to older timeshare programs or units that owe too much maintenance fees or not an ideal locations.  HGV uses the maintenance fees, reserve portions, to renovate rooms and furniture.  Resell sites cannot convert club points to HHonor.  If club points are not used, then you lose them.  No blockout dates with HGV and can be used any weeks during the year.  The contract may say week # but only for assigning the deed.  The value of the new program has always been going up.  The unit would hold its value and HGV would definitely buy back at FMV."
> _
> ...



FYI - late last year we closed on HGVC on the Blvd in Vegas. 5000 gold points, as your unit is. $2500 plus closing costs. MFs are about $900 a year. A bit of background - I knew TUG existed before we went to our presentation (HGVC got me down to Orlando with a $99 3 night/4 day at the Tuscany in Orlando with a sale presentation). I knew I wasn't buying anything at the presentation and when I brought up resale, the sales guy tried to make up stories just like yours did. I think they offered me something like 3100 points EOY for $15k plus costs. Needless to say, I did much better on the resale market. The choice is yours to make, but I wouldn't take anything those sales people say seriously, and I'm sure you'll find just what you are looking for on the resale market.

Good luck.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 2, 2018)

> Can anyone please give me any advice?  What should I do?  Is there any better option?  I like to stay with Hilton or HGVC.



*They lie like a dog.* Do not talk to them. They will say anything to earn a commission.
Do not let these weasels hornswoggle you!

HGVC in it's operation treats resale owners well.
Resale owners get exactly the same fees+benefits of every HGVC owner, 'cept for only one:
Elite status that starts at 14K points _(not even our elite owners say is worth paying retail prices)._

Buying from the developer is worse than buying a new car. It's value drops by 2/3 at the door.
Buying resale, you get the exact same perks, including RCI... for ~$1 per point (or less).

HGVC is a a good program with quality resorts & great flexibility.  I own 2 units.
But the units I own were not bought from HGVC. You can buy on eBay, but I suggest a broker.


.


----------



## Panina (Jan 3, 2018)

Welcome to TUG. So glad you found us in time to save your money. 

Was the response of the salesperson in writing or in a recorded message? Or what your friend heard and wrote ?

In writing or recorded message, it should be reported.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> We paid about 24K for 2BR, 5,000 club points, about 1,500 MFs , and they give us 8,600 bonus points.



Personally, you should be so very happy that you have rescinded for all of the reasons that previous posters have already listed.  I will give you another reason,  the sales person was trying to unload an off-season or shoulder (gold season) unit.   This means that every year you will have paying high yearly MFs for the amount of points received.    I also personally think that Las Palmeras has high MFs in general already so I wouldn't recommend buying there.  

I would relax and begin researching TS in general.    Take your time.    Maybe it is or isn't for you.    You also need to research which TS system (or systems) works best for you.


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 3, 2018)

Many Thanks to everyone for making me feel that I made the right decision.  I still keep thinking whether or not this is an investment.  We go on vacation every year 2 nights here 3 nights there.  I also heard that many people still stuck in the timeshare and cannot get out and they have to keep paying the MFs every year.  This is the lifetime commitment.  What can I do if I don't want it anymore?  I also have HHonors Amex card but I think it has nothing to do with the HGVC.  I just wanted to be able to stay at the nice resort with family and kids when we are on vacation.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 3, 2018)

I've yet to see a compelling reason to buy from the developer, except perhaps if you have to have a brand new location and there's no secondary market yet. And that goes for Marriott also. Rarely in the world of buying and selling stuff do you see such a large, massive in fact, gap between buying direct and indirect. Maybe you save 10-20% normally. Here, you save 60-90%. The secondary market defines the FMV.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 3, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Many Thanks to everyone for making me feel that I made the right decision.  I still keep thinking whether or not this is an investment.  We go on vacation every year 2 nights here 3 nights there.  I also heard that many people still stuck in the timeshare and cannot get out and they have to keep paying the MFs every year.  This is the lifetime commitment.  What can I do if I don't want it anymore?  I also have HHonors Amex card but I think it has nothing to do with the HGVC.  I just wanted to be able to stay at the nice resort with family and kids when we are on vacation.


If you're buying for the points, not the location/home week, it's hard to imagine you won't be able to use them. Especially with the ability to save and borrow points. And, if you only paid a few thousand dollars to buy in, your risk is low. Worst case is you walk away. If you've used the points 5 years, you've already gotten your money back.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 3, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> I still keep thinking whether or not this is an investment.



IMO, it isn't a financial investment but I do view it as an investment in the family/friends.    We have really gone on some great family/friends vacations with great memories.



chrismsa said:


> What can I do if I don't want it anymore?



If you buy the correct resale property, then you should be able to unload it for around the same price for what you purchase.    But for financial purposes, you might have to give it away when the time comes.



chrismsa said:


> I also have HHonors Amex card but I think it has nothing to do with the HGVC.



HGVC and Hilton now are two separate companies which occurred about 1 year ago.    So they are related.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 3, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Many Thanks to everyone for making me feel that I made the right decision.  I still keep thinking whether or not this is an investment.  We go on vacation every year 2 nights here 3 nights there.  I also heard that many people still stuck in the timeshare and cannot get out and they have to keep paying the MFs every year.  This is the lifetime commitment.  What can I do if I don't want it anymore?  I also have HHonors Amex card but I think it has nothing to do with the HGVC.  I just wanted to be able to stay at the nice resort with family and kids when we are on vacation.




Just to reinforce the others:

The Major hotel brands, Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton, Westin, have tended to keep some value in the resale market.  That is to say, if you pick a 'good value' contract with 'good value' maintenance fees (lots of experts here on TUG can help you make that decision and understand the implications), you'll have no problem selling it when you desire to exit.  Of course, nothing is guaranteed, but history reflects that these brands tend to be 'desirable' commodities if you choose the right resale unit.  Besides, if you were willing to spend $24K, why would you be worried about $5k or less?

A timeshare is a commitment.  You need to fully understand the cost, the value, the liability and the need to plan/take vacations periodically.  Once you understand this commitment in finance and time spent on vacations (and the associated costs), then you can choose if this fits your needs and budget.  HGVC provides very high quality units with a consistent quality. For short stays, they are hard to beat.

This is NOT a financial investment.  You are buying a luxury vacation which is--depending on location--either cheaper than renting or much better quality than renting/hotels. 
This IS a huge emotional/family investment.  Time spent every year with family  and/or  friends is priceless.  You can't buy memories, but you can make them while on vacation.  Owning a use or loose vacation makes you take time for yourself.   I think it's well worth the price. 

Take your time.  Give yourself a month to study and decide what is the best value, best fits your needs and HOW MUCH you need to fulfill your vacation needs.  It's MUCH easier to buy once and get the appropriate number of points (and a good MF) than buy too little or too much or buy the wrong season etc....  Work the experts here on TUG who are familiar with HGVC and find out what you need and what price to pay.  There are also some trusted brokers who are well respected on TUG that will guide you thru the purchase process with little to no pressure.

So, again, welcome to TUG.  Best $15 you'll ever spend.


----------



## hurnik (Jan 3, 2018)

The seller of my Flamingo resale (when it finally goes through) is apparently listing their 5000 points Seaworld for $1.
So you can definitely do better (although doubt it'll pass ROFR unless maybe it's an EOY).


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 3, 2018)

taterhed said:


> The Major hotel brands, Marriott, Hyatt, Hilton, Westin, have tended to keep some value in the resale market. That is to say, if you pick a 'good value' contract with 'good value' maintenance fees (lots of experts here on TUG can help you make that decision and understand the implications), you'll have no problem selling it when you desire to exit. Of course, nothing is guaranteed, but history reflects that these brands tend to be 'desirable' commodities if you choose the right resale unit. Besides, if you were willing to spend $24K, why would you be worried about $5k or less?



Thank you for your suggestion!  That was my first time there at the presentation and thought that it was a great deal for 24k to own one brand new very nice suite.  But when I came back and did more research plus reading from TUG, my thinking for the deal is changed.  As I mentioned before, I think I will stick with HGVC since a couple of friend families are with them.  Now, I will have to do more research and try to get more recommendation on where to get a 'good value' contract with 'good value' maintenance fees.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 3, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Thank you for your suggestion!  That was my first time there at the presentation and thought that it was a great deal for 24k to own one brand new very nice suite.



Unit has already had someone occupy the unit, so no timeshare is brand new.  They want to sell you the idea that it is brand new but in actuality it is used.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 4, 2018)

My friends are talking about old vs new HGVC system for blockout dates and reservation thru RCI.  Does anyone have any information about this?


----------



## chriskre (Jan 4, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> My friends are talking about old vs new HGVC system for blockout dates and reservation thru RCI.  Does anyone have any information about this?



There is no old vs. new.  
That's a lie from the sales people.
You can book in both RCI week and points straight from the HGVC owners website.
As was mentioned above, there is no difference except elite status.
It's hard to accept that it's actually too good to be true but it is.
Save your $24K and buy more points or just enjoy a lifetime
of vacations on the 24K you saved yourself to pay the MFs.


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 4, 2018)

_"Additionally, Hilton affiliate owners are not required to join the Club, though they are able to sign up and pay an enrollment fee if they choose to become a Club member. This fee is currently $399 to date. 


Compare this with *HGVC built resort owners* who are automatically enrolled as Club members and cannot choose to withdraw membership from the club. Club membership includes annual membership to RCI.


Being an HGVClub member yields distinctive benefits and can be very flexible for one’s booking requirements, and offers all of the accommodations one would come to expect in a vacation ownership."
_
I'm quoting the above statement from this site below.
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/hilton-grand-vacation-club-timeshare-information.html

If I buy the TS from the reseller, do I have to join the club to be able to make reservation to RCI?


----------



## taterhed (Jan 4, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> _"Additionally, Hilton affiliate owners are not required to join the Club, though they are able to sign up and pay an enrollment fee if they choose to become a Club member. This fee is currently $399 to date.
> 
> 
> Compare this with *HGVC built resort owners* who are automatically enrolled as Club members and cannot choose to withdraw membership from the club. Club membership includes annual membership to RCI.
> ...



Perhaps it's time to spend a few hours reading the HGVC FAQ/Sticky/info located here:  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/sticky-hilton-hgvc-advice-article-links.58716/    your questions will be answered fully. 
You can start with RESALE VS DEVELOPER for a good basis......
I'm sure others will answer as well..... 

cheers.


----------



## eabishop2 (Jan 4, 2018)

"HGVC built resort" and "Hilton affiliate" are distinctions of the resort, not the method of purchase.  An HGVC built resort is an HGVC built resort whether you buy it from the developer or resale.  An affiliate is an affiliate whether bought from the developer or resale.  Those distinctions should be understood before you decide WHICH resort to buy at, but has no bearing on whether to buy from the developer or resale.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 4, 2018)

HGVC has, within its stable, basically three breeds of horses. A Summary:

1. True HGVC Resorts = Built by or bought by HGVC (in whole or in part).

2. HGVC "Fee-For-Service" Resorts = Managed under contract "as if" a HGVC.

3. Affiliates of HGVC = Resorts in which owners may voluntarily join HGVC.
_... They are mostly SW Florida legacy resorts that predate HGVC.
... At its inception, HGVC needed these 'cuz it only had two of their own._

*So: *Buying "HGVC" means you're "in the club." Your TS is part of HGVC inventory.
OTOH, if you are offered an affiliate-TS, you will know it. You can join RCI or II.
But if you elect to join HGVC, you get the whole-club, including its RCI program.

.


----------



## brp (Jan 4, 2018)

Blues said:


> If it were me, I'd try to track down the name of the lying agent and turn him/her in.  I would hope s/he would be in big trouble with HGVC.



I hope you're kidding. They'd get a bonus for making up stuff that got someone to buy. And other agents would want to use it as well 

Cheers.


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 4, 2018)

Is the Flamingo holding the value well?  What would be a reasonable deal for 7000 points in Flaming?
If the MF depends on the size of the unit.  Can I buy the studio unit to save the MF cost but make the reservation for the 2 BR?


----------



## brp (Jan 4, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Is the Flamingo holding the value well?  What would be a reasonable deal for 7000 points in Flaming?
> If the MF depends on the size of the unit.  Can I buy the studio unit to save the MF cost but make the reservation for the 2 BR?



It seems to be holding the *resale* value pretty well. When last I looked, it was about $1/point for the 7000 point contracts (and less for the less-desirable 5K Gold Season contracts). The Platinum season has a higher per-point value as the MFs are based on room size, not season.

HGVC is points-based, so you can book what you wish (and can find available).

You may want to spend a little time studying here and getting to know the nuances of the program. Very worthwhile 

Cheers.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2018)

taterhed said:


> A timeshare is a commitment. You need to fully understand the cost, the value, the liability and the need to plan/take vacations periodically.


This is very true. I just sat down yesterday and spent a bit of time looking at my 2019 calendar. I looked up my daughter's school schedule (spring break and summer), and my golf tournament schedule. I identified when I want to go to Lagoon Tower in the 1-bedroom, when I want to go to the 2-bedroom, and when I want to go to Maui (I have a week at the Marriott there). Now I know exactly when I need to make my 2018 a year ahead. I put those dates into my 2018 calendar. Took about 30 minutes, and I have my 2019 trips to Hawaii ready to schedule.


----------



## Panina (Jan 4, 2018)

Be aware that where it is likely an affiliate will stay in HGVC there is a possibility they will leave. This has happened.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 5, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Is the Flamingo holding the value well?  What would be a reasonable deal for 7000 points in Flaming?
> If the MF depends on the size of the unit.  Can I buy the studio unit to save the MF cost but make the reservation for the 2 BR?



If you bought a studio in Platinum season it would only be worth 2200 points.
The MF's might be cheaper but trying to book a 2 bedroom even in silver season for a week would be 3500 points.
You could do a Mon-Thur stay for 350 points a night in a 2 bedroom in silver season but you couldn't do a whole week.
To do a 2 bedroom week in a 2 bedroom you'd need 7000 points.

You definitely need to read up a bit.  
HGVC isn't a difficult product to understand but you definitely want to know
what you are buying and whether the points you buy will get you where you want to go.
Now if you banked and borrowed that 2200 points, then you could do a trip every other year in that 2 bedroom
in silver season with a few points left over but you'd have to pay to save those points.  
You could combine a points stay with an open season rental but you'd be taking a chance that nothing
would be available for the dates you wanted to rent.  
Some people do that where they use their club points for the cheaper nights and then rent the couple of
weekend nights with open season.  It's not as good of a value as it was in the past.  You might have to be
flexible and move to one of the other Vegas resorts if Flamingo wasn't available for your dates.
That's a pain but some people don't mind it.  It's like getting two vacations in one.  

I own a biennial to keep my MF's down because I own 8 timeshares and didn't want to commit to just
one system as these clubs can and do change over the years.  With a biennial you could still keep your
MF's low because you pay every other year but you still have the $180 club fee every year and if you
want to spread your points over 2 years then you have to pay to rescue those points.  If you borrow
ahead then you don't have to rescue points so you could save that fee.  Then you could fill in the blanks
with open season rentals or do an "owner update" every now and then and buy a VIP package of points
for $1700 for 7000 points and you have 18 months to use those points.  You could do an update in the
years you wanted to do a nice trip like Hawaii.


----------



## Mosescan (Jan 5, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> If the MF depends on the size of the unit.  Can I buy the studio unit to save the MF cost but make the reservation for the 2 BR?



Depends on how many points you want/have. For example, a 1 BR platinum gets you 4800 points and a 2 BR gold gets you 5000 points. The maintenance fees would be lower on the 1 BR for not much difference in points. I've owned a 2 BR gold for a long time and found 5000 points were enough for 1 week of vacation per year but as my family has grown I've decided I need more points and so have just purchased 2 x 9600 point 3 BR Platinum units to increase my flexibility. This will give me 24200 points per year which will let me book a 2 BR anywhere anytime for 2 weeks. Because I bought them resale from HGVC in Scotland, I got them for a great price and also got Elite Plus status. Going to Hawaii for 2 weeks in april for the first time as elite, should be interesting to see if there is any difference in treatment. Owners update should be interesting if we do one! LOL!


----------



## hurnik (Jan 5, 2018)

brp said:


> It seems to be holding the *resale* value pretty well. When last I looked, it was about $1/point for the 7000 point contracts (and less for the less-desirable 5K Gold Season contracts). The Platinum season has a higher per-point value as the MFs are based on room size, not season.
> 
> HGVC is points-based, so you can book what you wish (and can find available).
> 
> ...



I believe in 2010 (I have to dig up the actual paperwork and then scan it--haha):
I bought a resale 7k (3 BR, so it's "gold" season so my MF are higher than the 2BR Platinum I believe) at the Strip.  Cost back then was I *think* $12.5k
Flamingo for 7k back then was going for $17k

Now let's fast forward to 2017 (7 years later)
Flamingo 7K is going for about $7k-9k

So if by "holding" value you mean it's dropped 50% or more in 7 years, then sure (LOL).
But one does not buy a timeshare (or a car, or electronics/computer) and expect to hold value (IMO).  Maybe if the car is like 15 years old or something.

But "value" is relative.
If you mean strictly on the price you paid?  Almost never, unless you get like $1 eBay or something HGVC and it passes ROFR.

If by "value" you are taking into account 10-20 years of vacations/etc. then it *might* break even or work out a little ahead.
In my case, I've been able to rent out some of mine and paid for all my MF for the year and then take the remaining points leftover and use it for my "free" vacation stay.  Or I exchange into SFX/RCI to get (IMO) a very nice place to stay at a very reasonable price.

We've stayed many times at the Grand Luxxe in Riviera Maya for a 2 BR for like $840 (if I counted strictly the point "cost" based on MF and the exchange fees).  considering 6 people stayed in the room, that works out pretty nicely, IMO.  If I factored in the actual cost of the resales, then not sure (I'd probably have to figure a 20 year cycle).


----------



## brp (Jan 5, 2018)

hurnik said:


> I
> 
> Now let's fast forward to 2017 (7 years later)
> Flamingo 7K is going for about $7k-9k
> ...



I've just been looking over the past 3 or 4 years, and that $7K number has been pretty steady. So my answer was based on the data I had at hand but, as you say, further back it appears to be different.

Of course, another way to look at it is - if you buy it for $7K, the most you can lose is $7K 

Cheers.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 6, 2018)

A little bit more advice if you please...


It seems to me that you are stabbing at 'for sale' ads and trying to find something to buy.  Right now.  I'd strongly caution against that... take a little time to absorb the knowledge and decide what you want....and then go looking for it.
You have LOTS of time. There is not need to rush. There are soooo many opportunities to meet your vacation goals and needs, but many opportunities to 'buy the wrong thing' or 'wrong amount' for your unique situation..... so take a little time to find out what will fit your needs.
When you have time, here are a few TUG threads to read about 'how many points do I need?' They are found under the HGVC FAQ and Stickies : http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=94089 http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88526
Strongly suggest you start with the 'new to timesharing' section of this forum http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742 answer the questions truthfully and honestly and see what replies you get. You will get lots of advice and may get some very good ideas that you don't have now.
Finally, most people here will suggest that you try renting for the first few times (vacations or years?) and get to know the product and see what fits your needs. Nothing is worse than buying too much, too little or something that you can't use. At least you're not buying at developer prices, so don't be afraid to choose when you find something you like. Also, renting (some properties) is about the same as MF's!
I hope this advice helps. Remember too: you have options for buying (owning) and renting (or using getaways) when needed, buying more than one system (HGVC and ?????) or buying HGVC and/or an affiliate as well. So many choices.

good luck


----------



## csodjd (Jan 6, 2018)

Also -- explore some of the developer sales-pitch opportunities. Just don't buy! 

My first exposure to HGVC was a $1499 trip for a 7-night, two-bedroom, ocean front at the Lagoon Tower (and included a rental car). Yes, we had to attend the 1-hour or so hardball sales pitch. And, it worked. Sort of. A few months later I purchased a 1-bed ocean view at Lagoon Tower, from the secondary market for about 20% of what Hilton wanted. 

Hyatt in Maui advertises one of these kinds of deals. Others may have it if you call them and ask.


----------



## brp (Jan 6, 2018)

csodjd said:


> Hyatt in Maui advertises one of these kinds of deals. Others may have it if you call them and ask.



We're going to Westin in Maui next May on one of these deals.

Hyatt in Carmel Highlands has a similar deal with a fabulous location. We went maybe 8 years ago. Got contacted again and just went between Christmas and New Years. The best news- they were oversubscribed and we didn't need to do the tour for the deal!

And, because we hadn't toured, the offered us the deal again for next year. Double win!

These are definitely out there and worth doing, even with the tour.

Cheers.


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 8, 2018)

Do I have any cash option if I buy resale?  I mean I can pay cash at the resort instead of using the points.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 8, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Do I have any cash option if I buy resale?  I mean I can pay cash at the resort instead of using the points.


You have *all *the benefits as any other HGVC owner buying resale vs. retail.  The only difference is that your purchases do not count toward HGVC Elite status.

To answer your specific question, the "cash option" in HGVC is called Open Season.  That allows owners to use cash for reservations within a 30-day window of the stay (2-night minimum).

Kurt


----------



## GT75 (Jan 8, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Do I have any cash option if I buy resale?



I think that you are asking about "open season" which you can pay cash (or use points) for any inventory available at < 30 days (there are some other restrictions or rules to open season).    This benefit is the same for both developer and resales purchases.


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 8, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Do I have any cash option if I buy resale?



Members of all stripes can book resorts for cash in either of two ways:
1. "Open Season" bookings for leftovers start 30 days out (pay up front w/cancellation penalties).
B. Hotel like bookings thru Hilton Hotels, as anyone can (no deposit+free-cancellation available).

Some make a hotel booking with free cancellation MT 30d out as a back-up, in case an O/S is not available.
.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 8, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> Many Thanks to everyone for making me feel that I made the right decision.  I still keep thinking whether or not this is an investment.  We go on vacation every year 2 nights here 3 nights there.  I also heard that many people still stuck in the timeshare and cannot get out and they have to keep paying the MFs every year.  This is the lifetime commitment.  What can I do if I don't want it anymore?  I also have HHonors Amex card but I think it has nothing to do with the HGVC.  I just wanted to be able to stay at the nice resort with family and kids when we are on vacation.



You absolutely made the right decision to resind- but owning a timeshare is almost never a good investment unless you are talking about enjoying life by vacationing.  I bought resale many years ago (after rescinding a sampler package) and we have gone on some great trips we would not have ever planned unless we bought HGVC.  Buying a timeshare is a risk - they can change the rules, increase the fees, etc ... and they are not likely to tip the boat but they could.  Our unit is worth less now resale than what we paid for it resale. But I would do it all over again, and I have saved enough money to cover all my costs and then some BECAUSE WE USED HGVC A LOT AND HAVE  FOR MANY YEARS.  RCI is an option and we have used it some for expensive places like CA and the Keys - but it is work and a pain. We mostly use HGVC FL locations we can drive to and we can get multiple trips a year out of one unit. 

You really need to pay attention to the MFs to points ratio. I have seen MFs on studios be too high in a relative sense. And platinum units give you more bang for the MF buck than lower seasons. That is why you will see gold and silver units very cheap.  It sounds like you go to Orlando already - you can do weekdays for half the points and lower seasons cost less . For example, a plat 1br is around the same number of points as a gold 2br but you save on the MF every year.

Good luck !


----------



## chrismsa (Jan 8, 2018)

What do I have to look for or be careful when I buy the HGVC privately (Ebay or person to person) and not from the broker?  I do understand that I will have to pay these fees beside the MFs.
- Transfer Fee (About $461)
- Club Activation Fee (About $599) Will be billed directly by Hilton
- Club Dues (About $170) Will be billed directly by Hilton
- Costing Cost (I don't know how much it will be and what is included)  I see it on Ebay is about $199.

Am I missing anything?


----------



## taterhed (Jan 9, 2018)

Here's a good example of a recent purchase:  data is over in the ROFR forum.....



JIMinNC said:


> Just received official notification that we passed ROFR at $6,500 for a 7000 point platinum 2BR at HGVC at SeaWorld. First use is 2018. The ROFR waiver was dated 12/18/2017. I have entered into the rofr.net database.
> 
> That's $0.93 per point purchase price. Maintenance fees and taxes for 2018 total $1115.16, or just under $0.16 per point.
> 
> This is our first HGVC and will supplement our Marriott ownership. Looking forward to seeing where HGVC will take us in 2018 and beyond.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 10, 2018)

chrismsa said:


> What do I have to look for or be careful when I buy the HGVC privately (Ebay or person to person) and not from the broker?  I do understand that I will have to pay these fees beside the MFs.
> - Transfer Fee (About $461)
> - Club Activation Fee (About $599) Will be billed directly by Hilton
> - Club Dues (About $170) Will be billed directly by Hilton
> ...



If you are going to buy on ebay, do research on who you are buying from. You want them to be in business a long time and if it is someone who has been doing this awhile you can do tug searches to see what others have experienced (pay attention to the bulk of the comments, there is always somebody who will be unhappy). No matter how cheap a unit you get, you will have the closing costs you list above and they are significant.

I am not sure anyone has mentioned this, but you can also buy from an established HGVC reseller which is a very low risk option. Seth Nock (sellingtimeshares.net) and Judi Kozloski (judikoz.com) are the 2 well known resellers and you will find a lot of information about them on Tug. They basically can tell you what ROFR is running and should be able to find you a unit for around that. You can probably go cheaper on ebay, but you can get something for a fair (current market value) price from them and have no worries.  I called Seth years ago and tried to buy a 2br plat in Vegas but it did not pass ROFR. I am glad it did not because I bought into something else instead - but I have a very good impression of him after working with him.


----------



## taterhed (Jan 10, 2018)

I didn't want to repeat previous words, but as GTLINZ said, one of the biggest advantages of working with an established, larger broker is the ability to predict ROFR based on recent experience and volume.


----------

